# Mule Deer Backstrap on the Cast Iron Kamado



## adiochiro3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a quick cook over hardwood lump for a simple yet delicious dinner.  Warmed up dad's old restored cast iron cooker:








I rubbed the loin cuts with EVOO, black pepper, Rudy's rub, and powdered garlic...







I set them directly over the hot coals for about 6 minutes/side...







Grilled to a perfect medium rare!







We served these up with mashed taters and broccoli/cauliflower.  Fork tender and super flavor.

Thanks for looking!  Cheers!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like it came out perfect -


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice job James! It looks very juicy!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 27, 2012)

that is awsome lookn


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks perfect and I love the cast iron cooker too!


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Perfect going hunting this weekend hope to get a couple of does for the freezer.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks great and i almost missed it


----------

